# Get to 5.5.893 OTA from ANY LEAK



## FenixJr

I don't wish to take credit for this. All I have done is essentially laid out the steps and collected the files from many people listed on the bottom of this post.

*This should get you from ANY kernel and system to the 5.5.893 OTA.*

*There is now a scripted, extremely streamlined version of this process completed by p3droid. Check it out for an easier time at *http://www.mydroidwo...ick-method.html

*A few users have reported problems while claiming to have followed the steps, but at this point we believe 0 people have gotten to an unrecoverable bricked state.*

*What you will need:*
*Moto-Fastboot + stock files and Fastboot Script
5.5.893 OTA (put this somewhere on you SD-ext)
Boot Hack
Radio.zip **(put this somewhere on you SD-ext)*
*43v3rRoot*

Install whichever of these for your system if you haven't yet:
*Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit)
Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)*

*Make sure you have a charged battery before you begin! You don't want it to lose power when flashing in Fastboot.*
Boot phone into Fastboot(hold volume down+power, release power then volume)
Connect Phone to Computer USB (back ports are more reliable)
Extract the FasbootRecovery. Go to the extracted folder and run the Script "everthing" located inside. Follow through this entire script. It will take ~5-10 minutes maybe even more. This will fail when trying to flash cdt.bin, boot.img, and recovery.img. This is normal, *but everything else should finish successfully.*. You can push on from here.
Reboot phone into Stock recovery (hold both volume buttons, then power, choose Recovery by pressing "down", then "up" to select)
Flash the Radio.zip
Boot into your system, run through your set-up. (you still have you're modified kernel, but everything else is stock 886)
Run 43v3rRoot. Choose Option 2. Follow the instructions.
Verify Root. You need to make sure you have root, that way the next step can prompt you for SU permissions.
Extract the BootHack to your PC and Then run 5T0ck886 batch file from your computer, your phone will ask for SU permissions. (your phone should still be plugged in and set to USB debugging from rooting earlier.)
Turn your phone off and boot into stock recovery DO NOT REBOOT INTO YOU SYSTEM! GO STRAIGHT TO RECOVERY ONLY!
Flash the 5.5.893 OTA.
Reboot your System
Try to do a backflip, but please don't hurt your self.

Thanks to:
realbbb
SamuriHL
Open1Your1Eyes0
Vinylfreak89
TH30RYR0M team
CellZealot
P3droid
essentially all the hardwork and bricking that happened in http://rootzwiki.com...ta-update-path/


----------



## kedriastral

Amazing work. Sticky this post!


----------



## x-Darkstar-x

Thanks again Fenix for the clear idiot proof directions. Where did the boot hack come from? Id like to say thanks to the person or persons involved as that seems to be the key to success. After reading many people desperatly trying to get back on the ota path is it wrong this makes me want to try the 901 update knowing I can go back lol


----------



## alastrionia

great job and great writeup!!









I had my fill of the 5.9.901 OTA after the hell it caused my phone, LOL
at least with this people can get 5.5.893 and run custom ROM's once more


----------



## FenixJr

x-Darkstar-x said:


> Thanks again Fenix for the clear idiot proof directions. Where did the boot hack come from? Id like to say thanks to the person or persons involved as that seems to be the key to success. After reading many people desperatly trying to get back on the ota path is it wrong this makes me want to try the 901 update knowing I can go back lol


"vinylfreak89" stated he had successfully run a dd to get his boot back to normal. and "realbbb" through together the script.


----------



## Nicelysedated

Should add make sure you have a charged battery to begin. Fastboot and a empty battery = failboat


----------



## FenixJr

Nicelysedated said:


> Should add make sure you have a charged battery to begin. Fastboot and a empty battery = failboat


good point. adding now


----------



## moosc

OK so the boot hack I have to unzip that file on my PC correct?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicelysedated

And thanks for the work and guide mate. As soon as my battery is > 50% gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## moosc

Is the new 901 file out yet and if so can we flash this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

moosc said:


> OK so the boot hack I have to unzip that file on my PC correct?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes, is my wording not clear on that? i'll try to clear it up somehow.


----------



## FenixJr

moosc said:


> Is the new 901 file out yet and if so can we flash this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I could provide you with it, but know that it was sent out in error, and you cannot flash custom ROMs over it.


----------



## moosc

Well if this gets me back on upgrade path then I'll wait since since with vzw they could change there mind and we would b sol again.


FenixJr said:


> I could provide you with it, but know that it was sent out in error, and you cannot flash custom ROMs over it.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

I'm just making sure


FenixJr said:


> yes, is my wording not clear on that? i'll try to clear it up somehow.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicelysedated

So on several steps of the script "Everything" I get the error message "INFOPreflash validation failure FAILED: (remote: )" is this going to cause me problems?


----------



## FenixJr

Nicelysedated said:


> So on several steps of the script "Everything" I get the error message "INFOPreflash validation failure FAILED: (remote: )" is this going to cause me problems?


No. Sorry i forgot to put that in there. Should fail cdt.bin, boot.img, and recovery.img. I think thats it

EDIT: really sorry about that, i made a mental note to add that but forgot to, in there now.


----------



## mikeymaxima14

hey first off - thanks for this clean write up - those threads were getting insanely difficult to follow.... I am on 5.7.893 - everything including system - but i have a small question b/c i don't want to eff my phone up - it's running great now , but I want to get back on the update path..... for this step : 9

Extract the BootHack to your PC and Then run 5T0ck886 batch file from your computer, your phone will ask for SU permissions.

I have extracted the bootback to a folder on my PC.... to execute this , I plug in my phone to my comp via USB , then just doubleclick stock886 file? assuming phone in charge only , USB debugging - etc? Just want to ensure I don't fudge that step up - that step and the fastboot everything script is new to me. Thank you again for doing this....I think being on the OTA right now is most likely the smartest thing to be on? Or is 901 or 894 worth a shot? 901 sucks b/c of no ROMs....

Thanks again bro.


----------



## FenixJr

mikeymaxima14 said:


> hey first off - thanks for this clean write up - those threads were getting insanely difficult to follow.... I am on 5.7.893 - everything including system - but i have a small question b/c i don't want to eff my phone up - it's running great now , but I want to get back on the update path..... for this step : 9
> 
> Extract the BootHack to your PC and Then run 5T0ck886 batch file from your computer, your phone will ask for SU permissions.
> 
> I have extracted the bootback to a folder on my PC.... to execute this , I plug in my phone to my comp via USB , then just doubleclick stock886 file? assuming phone in charge only , USB debugging - etc? Just want to ensure I don't fudge that step up - that step and the fastboot everything script is new to me. Thank you again for doing this....I think being on the OTA right now is most likely the smartest thing to be on? Or is 901 or 894 worth a shot? 901 sucks b/c of no ROMs....
> 
> Thanks again bro.


I was on 894, i would just rather be on the OTA for now. 901 people have been saying they love, but no customs. However, we've lost droidtheory as a dev now, so i dont think we'll be getting newer version of KIN3TX or anything from him.

And yes for your specifics on the settings while running 5T0CK886.bat. I left that out, cause you should still be at that from having run the 43v3r root


----------



## grn4frk

alright so I just flashed the radio zip...what does boot onto clean .886 system? I'm on 5.7.893...I'm confused what that means exactly? I have the 5T0ck886.rar on my computer but I don't know what to do with it? I open it on computer and pulls up windows media player and cannot play and the instructions do not say to put it on my SD Card? So right now I'm just sitting at Install from sdcard complete screen until I find out what to do..


----------



## mikeymaxima14

makes sense, no need to add it in , sometimes with all that has happened with this phone - i doublecheck.....I would say it's overly cautious , I knew that was the right answer in my gut - so your write up is still clear and detailed perfectly.. I agree with you , I am going to go with the OTA for 5.5.893.... Thanks again . that sucks we lost theory , i am just not a fan of the phone gallaxy nexus , so I can't bring myself to leave b/c of that. I like LIberty and Eclipse actually alot, most of the time I am on stock - with ICS on the safe strap.


----------



## JME007

thank you so much for this worked perfectly. great job.


----------



## crpeck

I'm not sure we lost dtheory - he's been busy with a new shiny - in any event - this is pretty cool, I'd like to bundle it up into the MotoRooter script I have for Linux/Mac folks. Using dd to place the boot.img file back is cool, funny, I do that alot at work, so, it sounds like it should work (both for backup & restore).


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> alright so I just flashed the radio zip...what does boot onto clean .886 system? I'm on 5.7.893...I'm confused what that means exactly? I have the 5T0ck886.rar on my computer but I don't know what to do with it? I open it on computer and pulls up windows media player and cannot play and the instructions do not say to put it on my SD Card? So right now I'm just sitting at Install from sdcard complete screen until I find out what to do..


Sorry, i just was using descriptive words there. If you've run through the steps so far, you should boot up into a completely stock system minus your kernel still being at 7.893


----------



## grn4frk

FenixJr said:


> Sorry, i just was using descriptive words there. If you've run through the steps so far, you should boot up into a completely stock system minus your kernel still being at 7.893


thank you! Ok I clicked reboot and now it won't go past the fastboot screen..should i try taking battery out or ?


----------



## FenixJr

crpeck said:


> I'm not sure we lost dtheory - he's been busy with a new shiny - in any event - this is pretty cool, I'd like to bundle it up into the MotoRooter script I have for Linux/Mac folks. Using dd to place the boot.img file back is cool, funny, I do that alot at work, so, it sounds like it should work (both for backup & restore).


No i think he just tweeted recently that he no longer is going to be working on the Bionic.


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> thank you! Ok I clicked reboot and now it won't go past the fastboot screen..should i try taking battery out or ?


 You just flashed the radio.zip right, that was your last step? try to just boot holding both volume buttons then select normal


----------



## grn4frk

FenixJr said:


> You just flashed the radio.zip right, that was your last step? try to just boot holding both volume buttons then select normal


dang thanks I thought i broke my phone lol. alright now sorry I have to ask so many questions but as I said, I'm a noob lol.
step 6: I have phone in charge only mode (+USB debugging enabled) and plugged in PC but everytime I try to root it, I get an error message " bad luck, our rush did not succeed"

Could you explain step 9 in further detail? I downloaded the 5T0ck886.rar onto my computer but I don't understand what extract it to your PC then run the batch file? Does that mean just open it while the phone is plugged in? Sorry once again and I greatly appreciate it your help.


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> dang thanks I thought i broke my phone lol. alright now sorry I have to ask so many questions but as I said, I'm a noob lol.
> step 6: I have phone in charge only mode (+USB debugging enabled) and plugged in PC but everytime I try to root it, I get an error message " bad luck, our rush did not succeed"
> 
> Could you explain step 9 in further detail? I downloaded the 5T0ck886.rar onto my computer but I don't understand what extract it to your PC then run the batch file? Does that mean just open it while the phone is plugged in? Sorry once again and I greatly appreciate it your help.


check your about phone, and tell me what system you are on.

for step 9, can you right click and extract it? if not you may need to install winrar from rarlab.com and yes, once you have extracted it, go to that folder, then run the file


----------



## grn4frk

FenixJr said:


> check your about phone, and tell me what system you are on.
> 
> for step 9, can you right click and extract it? if not you may need to install winrar from rarlab.com and yes, once you have extracted it, go to that folder, then run the file


System Ver
5.7.893.XT875

For the step 9, the file does not offer me to extract it...doesn't even say it's zipped. It just opens windows media player directly. I don't think winrar would help if my computer says the file isn't zipped? thanks again


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> System Ver
> 5.7.893.XT875


then i dont think you got through all of the first file successfully. You should be back to 5.5.886


----------



## grn4frk

FenixJr said:


> then i dont think you got through all of the first file successfully. You should be back to 5.5.886


oh well that would make sense. Let me make sure i'm doing it right per your specifications. I have all the required files on SD card and PC respectively.

then I hold down both vol & power...do i select AP Fastboot or Recovery? I think this might have been where I messed up..


----------



## Nicelysedated

Sweet just finished and my phone is up and working from 5.7.893 to 5.5.893.

Thanks for the fantastic help! and f*!K Motorola's help.


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> oh well that would make sense. Let me make sure i'm doing it right per your specifications. I have all the required files on SD card and PC respectively.
> 
> then I hold down both vol & power...do i select AP Fastboot or Recovery? I think this might have been where I messed up..


fastboot technically. but it should be just hold down "down" on volume, and then power, then release power. i can see how you mixed that up


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm glad to see this working for people. This is awesome.


----------



## LDubs

Does this work on a Mac? I'm wondering if I should do this now that Th3ory has left us... :'(


----------



## fenderz

a few questions from a newbie. I am at 5.7.893 with no webtop, will this work for me or do I have to get that back. I am having problems rooting my phone neither petes one click or the R313AS3D root method seem to work. and lastly is it possible to get back to 886 unroot the phone and just pull the updates using settings, check for update.. thanks in advance


----------



## crpeck

LDubs said:


> Does this work on a Mac? I'm wondering if I should do this now that Th3ory has left us... :'(


I'm not rushing into it - dhacker is working on ICS for the Bionic, and, I'll be picking this apart to include in the MotoRooter Mac/Linux script I have, after I test it out. I'd love to see some screen pics of the "About Phone" after applying this









Besides, My Bionic is running just fine now on 5.7.893 - I'm not going to worry about this until Moto release ICS for the Bionic, assuming that it's any better than dhackers version (which I seriously doubt)...


----------



## FenixJr

crpeck said:


> I'm not rushing into it - dhacker is working on ICS for the Bionic, and, I'll be picking this apart to include in the MotoRooter Mac/Linux script I have, after I test it out. I'd love to see some screen pics of the "About Phone" after applying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, My Bionic is running just fine now on 5.7.893 - I'm not going to worry about this until Moto release ICS for the Bionic, assuming that it's any better than dhackers version (which I seriously doubt)...


This is mine after having been at 5.8.894. And since i've safe-strapped and am now running KIN3TX, hence the 894 system and KIN3TX build numbers


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> a few questions from a newbie. I am at 5.7.893 with no webtop, will this work for me or do I have to get that back. I am having problems rooting my phone neither petes one click or the R313AS3D root method seem to work. and lastly is it possible to get back to 886 unroot the phone and just pull the updates using settings, check for update.. thanks in advance


in step 3, you flash back to the original webtop.


----------



## grn4frk

Alright so got all that straightened out, thanks. i also downloaded WinRAR and I keep clicking on 5Tock886.bat and nothing is really happening..a black command box pops up for a fraction of a second then goes away, nothing happens on my phone...

I'm almost out of your hair lol. Just this step and then could you tell me exactly what to do once we get step 9 figured out because you say do not boot into system (does this mean just turn phone off...then when u turn it on..basically repeat step 1 instead this time going into recovery instead of fastboot?


----------



## Nicelysedated

crpeck said:


> I'm not rushing into it - dhacker is working on ICS for the Bionic, and, I'll be picking this apart to include in the MotoRooter Mac/Linux script I have, after I test it out. I'd love to see some screen pics of the "About Phone" after applying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, My Bionic is running just fine now on 5.7.893 - I'm not going to worry about this until Moto release ICS for the Bionic, assuming that it's any better than dhackers version (which I seriously doubt)...


I assure it works quite well. I have even flashed the 901 update and now have rock solid 4G in my house for the first time since owning the phone. Phone is running fantastically.


----------



## dragoontwo

grn4frk said:


> Alright so got all that straightened out, thanks. i also downloaded WinRAR and I keep clicking on 5Tock886.bat and nothing is really happening..a black command box pops up for a fraction of a second then goes away, nothing happens on my phone...
> 
> I'm almost out of your hair lol. Just this step and then could you tell me exactly what to do once we get step 9 figured out because you say do not boot into system (does this mean just turn phone off...then when u turn it on..basically repeat step 1 instead this time going into recovery instead of fastboot?


when are you trying to apply the .bat file? Your phone should be booted up normally and rooted when you try running it.


----------



## SamuriHL

grn4frk said:


> Alright so got all that straightened out, thanks. i also downloaded WinRAR and I keep clicking on 5Tock886.bat and nothing is really happening..a black command box pops up for a fraction of a second then goes away, nothing happens on my phone...
> 
> I'm almost out of your hair lol. Just this step and then could you tell me exactly what to do once we get step 9 figured out because you say do not boot into system (does this mean just turn phone off...then when u turn it on..basically repeat step 1 instead this time going into recovery instead of fastboot?


You MUST extract it. Do NOT run it from the zip file.


----------



## dtr0

i followed the instructions and after i ran the update my system reboots into fastbot with Invalid CDT and invalid CG Version

what do i do now?


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> Alright so got all that straightened out, thanks. i also downloaded WinRAR and I keep clicking on 5Tock886.bat and nothing is really happening..a black command box pops up for a fraction of a second then goes away, nothing happens on my phone...
> 
> I'm almost out of your hair lol. Just this step and then could you tell me exactly what to do once we get step 9 figured out because you say do not boot into system (does this mean just turn phone off...then when u turn it on..basically repeat step 1 instead this time going into recovery instead of fastboot?


yeah make sure you boot into recovery. And make sure you've extracted the Rar file then ran the bat from the folder it extracted to.


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> in step 3, you flash back to the original webtop.


One problem I have is I can't root my phone, both petes one click and the R3L3AS3Droot methods fail. i get an error that says "bad luck our rush did not succeed







wait about 30 seconds for the adb server to restart as root......


----------



## SamuriHL

fenderz said:


> One problem I have is I can't root my phone, both petes one click and the R3L3AS3Droot methods fail. i get an error that says "bad luck our rush did not succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait about 30 seconds for the adb server to restart as root......


Flash back to 886 system then. You can root that.


----------



## grn4frk

Nevermind...got it.


----------



## fenderz

fenderz said:


> One problem I have is I can't root my phone, both petes one click and the R3L3AS3Droot methods fail. i get an error that says "bad luck our rush did not succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait about 30 seconds for the adb server to restart as root......


I'm assuming that I have to be rooted to do this correct?


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> One problem I have is I can't root my phone, both petes one click and the R3L3AS3Droot methods fail. i get an error that says "bad luck our rush did not succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait about 30 seconds for the adb server to restart as root......


what system are you on?


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> what system are you on?


5.7.893


----------



## dtr0

can someone help me? system reboots into fastbot with Invalid CDT and invalid CG Version


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> 5.7.893


then something didnt flash right earlier, you should be back to 886 already.

EDIT: wait are you going through this guide? you dont need root to start it from the beginning.


----------



## grn4frk

fenderz said:


> 5.7.893


Maybe I can help you with your problem as I had the same one. When you open the 'everything' script, you need to make sure you keep "press any key to continue" until the command box goes away...I closed out of it after I 'pressed any key' once and so the software never changed. I hope that makes sense..I'm pretty sure that is what is wrong.


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> Maybe I can help you with your problem as I had the same one. When you open the 'everything' script, you need to make sure you keep "press any key to continue" until the command box goes away...I closed out of it after I 'pressed any key' once and so the software never changed. I hope that makes sense..I'm pretty sure that is what is wrong.


I'll clarify that more in the first post.


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> then something didnt flash right earlier, you should be back to 886 already.
> 
> EDIT: wait are you going through this guide? you dont need root to start it from the beginning.


No I thought you had to root before you even started the guide...Are you saying that I don't have to root first? If not I will start the process


----------



## mikeymaxima14

There isn't a high chance if paying attention and following the instructions to the T of BRICKING your phone for good is there? As in literally can't use the phone at all ever again?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Last question. People who did this 5.7.893 to the official OTA - how's your phone and data working?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

mikeymaxima14 said:


> There isn't a high chance if paying attention and following the instructions to the T of BRICKING your phone for good is there? As in literally can't use the phone at all ever again?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Don't follow my path. I'm the only one that super bricked my phone. Everyone else that's tried it has had it work. And I only bricked it cause I did something stupid. If you follow these directions, you won't make my mistake.


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Ok - that's what I figured and sorry to hear about your phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicelysedated

mikeymaxima14 said:


> Last question. People who did this 5.7.893 to the official OTA - how's your phone and data working?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I have done this as outlined in his post and gotten back to the OTA path. I even went to the .901 update and my data is now rock solid. Getting 4G inside now, a first for my phone.


----------



## fenderz

Nicelysedated said:


> I have done this as outlined in his post and gotten back to the OTA path. I even went to the .901 update and my data is now rock solid. Getting 4G inside now, a first for my phone.


just to be sure it looks like most if not all of this can be done using stock recovery, is this correct.. Please forgive my ignorance


----------



## Nicelysedated

fenderz said:


> just to be sure it looks like most if not all of this can be done using stock recovery, is this correct.. Please forgive my ignorance


I didn't want to take any chances and mess my phone up anymore, so I did exactly as outlined. It might have taken longer this way, but it worked and my phone is now working like a champ.


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> just to be sure it looks like most if not all of this can be done using stock recovery, is this correct.. Please forgive my ignorance


Yeah, its all stock recovery, but you need root at least part way through to be able to fix your boot partition.


----------



## alastrionia

well finally got around to doing this
and followed everything to a T

only thing that didn't pop up was the 5tock886 asking me for SU permissions
ran it twice to be sure, as everything else up to that point was good

went into stock recovery, ran the OTA, everything seemed to be fine

but now the phone boots into fastboot with the following errors

== AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)

at the bottom

== Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)
== Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)

so at this point my phone is non-responsive

any thoughts? can't even get into stock recovery now.

also someone posted this same question earlier, so I know I'm not the only one in this boat


----------



## FenixJr

mikeymaxima14 said:


> There isn't a high chance if paying attention and following the instructions to the T of BRICKING your phone for good is there? As in literally can't use the phone at all ever again?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


This is probably one of the more dangerous things you can do to your bionic, but, to the T and you should be good.


----------



## FenixJr

alastrionia said:


> well finally got around to doing this
> and followed everything to a T
> 
> only thing that didn't pop up was the 5tock886 asking me for SU permissions
> ran it twice to be sure, as everything else up to that point was good
> 
> went into stock recovery, ran the OTA, everything seemed to be fine
> 
> but now the phone boots into fastboot with the following errors
> 
> == AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)
> 
> at the bottom
> 
> == Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)
> == Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)
> 
> so at this point my phone is non-responsive
> 
> any thoughts? can't even get into stock recovery now.


What version were you on before?

EDIT: you were on 901 right? i'm pretty sure i've heard people doing this successfully from 901. I thought you had completed this earlier though


----------



## alastrionia

FenixJr said:


> What version were you on before?
> 
> EDIT: you were on 901 right? i'm pretty sure i've heard people doing this successfully from 901. I thought you had completed this earlier though


no, I thanked you for all the hard work
but I'm at work, so had to download everything to the PC here,
finally got around to this and now I'm in the quandry

and correct I was on the 5.9.901 kernel and everything else was 5.5.886 system

like I said, the only part that didn't match up 100% was the 5tock886 asking for SU permission

otherwise it was fine


----------



## FenixJr

alastrionia said:


> no, I thanked you for all the hard work
> but I'm at work, so had to download everything to the PC here,
> finally got around to this and now I'm in the quandry
> 
> and correct I was on the 5.9.901 kernel and everything else was 5.5.886 system
> 
> like I said, the only part that didn't match up 100% was the 5tock886 asking for SU permission
> 
> otherwise it was fine


Hmm, but you're pretty sure you rooted successfully? thats the only reason i can imagine it not asking for SU rights, but i only did this once. no one else mentioned it not coming up i dont think.


----------



## fenderz

Alright I'm starting...wish me luck!!


----------



## alastrionia

FenixJr said:


> Hmm, but you're pretty sure you rooted successfully? thats the only reason i can imagine it not asking for SU rights, but i only did this once. no one else mentioned it not coming up i dont think.


root was successful as I had root explorer installed so I could move the zumocast file
so I know it was working

I'm gonna start over and see what happens.


----------



## fenderz

extracted fastboot files, when I run it flashes a black screen for about a second and nothing happens.....I had my phone conected in recovery....what am I doing wrong?


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> extracted fastboot files, when I run it flashes a black screen for about a second and nothing happens.....I had my phone conected in recovery....what am I doing wrong?


you are running the file "everything"


----------



## FenixJr

alastrionia said:


> root was successful as I had root explorer installed so I could move the zumocast file
> so I know it was working
> 
> I'm gonna start over and see what happens.


You can still boot?


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> you are running the file "everything"


I only have 3 files......
moto-fastboot
AdpWinApi.dll
AdbWinUSBApi.dll

dont see a file "evverything" I'm sure it is me......


----------



## alastrionia

FenixJr said:


> You can still boot?


well I can get into fastboot since that's where the error is at
so I'm gonna start it over from scratch and see if I can get things going once more

*crosses fingers*


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> Hmm, but you're pretty sure you rooted successfully? thats the only reason i can imagine it not asking for SU rights, but i only did this once. no one else mentioned it not coming up i dont think.


I had that happen to me the first time. I ended up opening root explorer to check root. It prompted me for su access. After that it came up. You should put a pause at the end of the boot hack script so people can check for permission denied. That's what they'll get if su fails.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> I only have 3 files......
> moto-fastboot
> AdpWinApi.dll
> AdbWinUSBApi.dll
> 
> dont see a file "evverything" I'm sure it is me......


haha. you need to download the files at the top of my first post. The top one specifically for where you are. It's a big guy....


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> haha. you need to download the files at the top of my first post. The top one specifically for where you are. It's a big guy....


I thought that I did.....the file was moto-fastboot-win32 zip folder, when I extracted it all I got was those 3 files... It was 676.24MB


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> I thought that I did.....the file was moto-fastboot-win32 zip folder, when I extracted it all I got was those 3 files...


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=62D3FPKC

that's where it sends me when i click on it.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> I had that happen to me the first time. I ended up opening root explorer to check root. It prompted me for su access. After that it came up. You should put a pause at the end of the boot hack script so people can check for permission denied. That's what they'll get if su fails.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


yeah, i just used what realbbb made. The auto close throws me off. so yeah ill add a pause.

EDIT: updated that link to a zip that will include some pauses in the batch.


----------



## alastrionia

alastrionia said:


> well I can get into fastboot since that's where the error is at
> so I'm gonna start it over from scratch and see if I can get things going once more
> 
> *crosses fingers*


well I'm in a pile of shite

tried running the everything.bat file and sure enough the 1st file it tries is the cdt.bin
and guess what.....INFOpreflash validation failure
INFOno such partition

............I think I just bricked my phone.....

not the idea way to start the weekend


----------



## FenixJr

alastrionia said:


> well I'm in a pile of shite
> 
> tried running the everything.bat file and sure enough the 1st file it tries is the cdt.bin
> and guess what.....INFOpreflash validation failure
> INFOno such partition
> 
> ............I think I just bricked my phone.....
> 
> not the idea way to start the weekend


That always fails.


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=62D3FPKC
> 
> that's where it sends me when i click on it.


same here, I extracted the files but see nothing that says everything.....I've done things like this before, not sure why I am clueless tonight.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> yeah, i just used what realbbb made. The auto close throws me off. so yeah ill add a pause.


I had edited it locally when I did it. As you can see from the script I wrote for the fxz stuff, I'm a fan of pauses to check each step. I added pauses and noticed the permission denied problem. Loaded superuser and it had no apps listed so I loaded root explorer and was prompted for su. After that the boot hack worked and prompted me for su.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> same here, I extracted the files but see nothing that says everything.....I've done things like this before, not sure why I am clueless tonight.


 It's a 676.24 MB file right? and you only get those 3 files that are like 1MB?​


----------



## TheNeighbor

alastrionia said:


> well I'm in a pile of shite
> 
> tried running the everything.bat file and sure enough the 1st file it tries is the cdt.bin
> and guess what.....INFOpreflash validation failure
> INFOno such partition
> 
> ............I think I just bricked my phone.....
> 
> not the idea way to start the weekend


Try and relax. That's normal and written in the OP. There will be 3 files that are supposed to fail. Just keep moving.


----------



## fenderz

back on track....looks like everything didn't download the first time
I'll get there I promise!!!


----------



## alastrionia

FenixJr said:


> That always fails.


while it is stated in your OP that it does fail
in my case everything after that fails as well now

states after each item it's trying to flash

== INFOflash cdt.bin first
== INFOno such partition
== FAILED remote

so now it's not flashing anything at all


----------



## G8orDroid

alastrionia said:


> while it is stated in your OP that it does fail
> in my case everything after that fails as well now
> 
> states after each item it's trying to flash
> 
> == INFOflash cdt.bin first
> == INFOno such partition
> == FAILED remote
> 
> so now it's not flashing anything at all


Sounds like you may have a connection problem.


----------



## FenixJr

K guys, i have to start my drive for the weekend holiday spiel, but ill try to check up in a few hours, and maybe periodically through the weekend.


----------



## crpeck

I've haven't tried this yet, but, if some of the steps fail, why do them?


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> K guys, i have to start my drive for the weekend holiday spiel, but ill try to check up in a few hours, and maybe periodically through the weekend.


have a safe trip.. If I catch you I am having an issue with step 7 Run 43v3rRoot. Choose Option 2. Follow the instructions it says the same thing as before bad news our rush did not succeed, wait 30 seconds for

adp server to start as root


----------



## alastrionia

Success!!! partially, LOL

took me some digging to do this
but I had to pull the cdt.bin from the 5.9.901 OTA

flashed that and just that, it took, didn't fail

phones booting back up right now so gonna see what if anything happened

edit = very scary moment there
I must have my phone or the wife will kill me, hehe


----------



## FenixJr

fenderz said:


> I've haven't tried this yet, but, if some of the steps fail, why do them?


Because that's how it was when i did it. So that's how i knew it worked. Basically the only thing that fails is the 3 files that would fail if you tried to do it in RSDlite or fastboot flash them yourself.


----------



## G8orDroid

crpeck said:


> I've haven't tried this yet, but, if some of the steps fail, why do them?


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## FenixJr

G8orDroid said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


I ask the same thing at work everyday....


----------



## alastrionia

okay so phone booted up fully
and I'm on 5.5.893 and everything seems kosher

funny how such a tiny file (16kb) can really mess with ya, lol


----------



## BootAnimator

Well I can add to the list of people who this worked successfully. Followed the directions in the OP to the "T". Took quite a while for it to boot back up after all the flashing, but it eventually booted back into the .886 system.
Re-applied the OTA...and all is good. I even went to the next level and am trying out the .901 to see if it is better as others have claimed.
Thank you all for putting this together, especially FenixJr for being the lead guy on this and putting it all into one place.
Moto tries to break us every time. And every time we come back!
Awesome job guys!


----------



## crashercarlton

for those who have successfully gotten to .901 ota again...roms radios have previously failed but now they work due to a new thread labeled "901 custom roms working" If you like running Eclipse post 376 in eclipse rom is a direct flash/wipe cache and it will get u going


----------



## mikeymaxima14

flashing the official OTA right now in recovery ----actually just finished!!!! Looks like it worked perfectly! AMAZING! Thanks for the writeup and thanks for the people that built and tested this!


----------



## FenixJr

K i'm really leaving this time. Had to watch the Sharks game cause it was going into shootout.


----------



## ussj4brolli

can somebody post mirrors for all files? and MD5? Thank you all!!


----------



## CellZealot

Hi Folks, just want to jump in and say thanks and that P3Droid and I both completed a stripped down version of this tonight that cuts out all the steps that would fail and a number of other redundant steps.

We both did this with flashing only system, webtop and preinstall from FXZ and then booting, rooting and DDing the .886 boot.img and then running 5.5.893 update from recovery.

No need for all of the other steps and we both then flashed 5.9.901 and kept root and data the whole time.

I was on 5.7.893 and he was on a very old .891 cheesecake leak that had no path forwards or backwards.

We are both embarrassed that neither of us had pushed past the boot failure and just flashed the 5.5.893 immediately after DDing the stock .886 boot.img which we had both tried before several times.

In any event, this amazing community effort has produced a beautiful recovery solution for any version now and everyone is now free to use what they want.

We will post the short method on MDW but it is just a trimmed down cleaner set of the steps developed here by all of the participants in this effort. We take no credit whatsoever for any of it.

Congratulations and thanks again!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I made a rsd lite version that i just posted. It will do everything for ya.


----------



## fenderz

followed the steps and SUCCESS!!!!!! thanks a ton!!!!!


----------



## gammaxten

Followed all steps and this worked for me. How do I actually go about receiving the .901 update, though? I've gone to 'About Phone > Check for Updates' and still get nothing.Being rooted doesn't affect the OTA push as long as you have the stock apps and what not, right? Also, is the .901 available to dl/flash somewhere or is it strictly OTA right now? Sorry for the bombardment of questions, I'm just a bit of a noob. Ideally I'd like to get back to KINETX with the .901 radio. I really appreciate all the work that's been done by the community to get this far.


----------



## FenixJr

CellZealot said:


> Hi Folks, just want to jump in and say thanks and that P3Droid and I both completed a stripped down version of this tonight that cuts out all the steps that would fail and a number of other redundant steps.
> 
> We both did this with flashing only system, webtop and preinstall from FXZ and then booting, rooting and DDing the .886 boot.img and then running 5.5.893 update from recovery.
> 
> No need for all of the other steps and we both then flashed 5.9.901 and kept root and data the whole time.
> 
> I was on 5.7.893 and he was on a very old .891 cheesecake leak that had no path forwards or backwards.
> 
> We are both embarrassed that neither of us had pushed past the boot failure and just flashed the 5.5.893 immediately after DDing the stock .886 boot.img which we had both tried before several times.
> 
> In any event, this amazing community effort has produced a beautiful recovery solution for any version now and everyone is now free to use what they want.
> 
> We will post the short method on MDW but it is just a trimmed down cleaner set of the steps developed here by all of the participants in this effort. We take no credit whatsoever for any of it.
> 
> Congratulations and thanks again!


 thanks a lot guys. I was potentially going to work on slimming it down but I had to get on my way so I just posted what I knew worked for me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tempco

The step to boot into recovery and flash the radio, when I boot into recovery it just stays on the triange and android doesn't do anything else. what went wrong.


----------



## FenixJr

tempco said:


> The step to boot into recovery and flash the radio, when I boot into recovery it just stays on the triange and android doesn't do anything else. what went wrong.


Just press both volume buttons again. Then the menu will site itself
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot

Well, the big lesson here for us was to never believe what you think you already know...especially if you're stuck!









We should have realized this months ago and are very sorry we have been spreading misinformation regarding this issue and allowing ourselves to become the victims of our own certainty about several aspects of this.

I am preparing a nice dinner of crow for Christmas...Happy holidays all!


----------



## FenixJr

gammaxten said:


> Followed all steps and this worked for me. How do I actually go about receiving the .901 update, though? I've gone to 'About Phone > Check for Updates' and still get nothing.Being rooted doesn't affect the OTA push as long as you have the stock apps and what not, right? Also, is the .901 available to dl/flash somewhere or is it strictly OTA right now? Sorry for the bombardment of questions, I'm just a bit of a noob. Ideally I'd like to get back to KINETX with the .901 radio. I really appreciate all the work that's been done by the community to get this far.


The 901 was pushed out as a mistake. You cant get it OTA anymore. Sift through the thread called "5.9.901?" I would upload it for you, but im away from home, and dont have it on my laptop right now.

EDIT: this will technically put you off the OTA path. as i said, even though it was an OTA for a few people, that was an error.


----------



## steven.rn

FenixJR, you get your place in Droid History. Mucho appreciado. Works like a charm.

I think it might be good to add to line seven "make sure USB debugging is on and the phone is in 'charge only' mode. I had to help a few folks unfamiliar with the process by reminding them to do that.

You da man.


----------



## fenderz

FenixJr said:


> The 901 was pushed out as a mistake. You cant get it OTA anymore. Sift through the thread called "5.9.901?" I would upload it for you, but im away from home, and dont have it on my laptop right now.
> 
> EDIT: this will technically put you off the OTA path. as i said, even though it was an OTA for a few people, that was an error.


I dont believe that it will take you off the OTA path, this was pushed to some phones by Moto, when they usually push updates they start out small at first, usually 100,000 or so. So motorola knows it has some of it's customers at 5.9.901 so future updates should include 5.9.901 permissions to load. So if they release the same update you should just be one step ahead. again this is what I gather from reading... but Motorola admitted that they pushed it and will support it. So I believe that if you are either 5.5.893 or 5.9.901 you remain on the official update path it is just that you might not get the 5.9.901 once it is released to the masses because you already have it......but we will see


----------



## unchoney

Went smooth as butter! Already had 5.9.901 on sdcard so after reboot into 5.5.893ota notification popped up installed...rooted..perfect! You gentlemen are heros!


----------



## Android9799

Gotta tell you,

You guys freakin rock!

This worked perfectly... the instructions were so simple, a caveman could do it.

Thanks!


----------



## pkjeeps

Where is the zumocast file to begin with?... I so wanna try this..I lost data 16 times while reading this thread.


----------



## ytsud

FenixJr said:


> *This should get you from ANY kernel and system to the 5.5.893 OTA.*
> 
> *A few users have reported problems while claiming to have followed the steps, others have reported great successes.*
> 
> *What you will need:*
> *Moto-Fastboot + stock files and Fastboot Script
> 5.5.893 OTA (put this somewhere on you SD-ext)
> Boot Hack
> Radio.zip **(put this somewhere on you SD-ext)*
> *43v3rRoot
> Zumocast file **(put this somewhere on you SD-ext)*
> 
> Install whichever of these for your system if you haven't yet:
> *Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit)
> Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)*
> 
> *Make sure you have a charged battery before you begin! You don't want it to lose power when flashing in Fastboot.*
> Boot phone into Fastboot(hold volume down+power, release power then volume)
> Connect Phone to Computer USB (back ports are more reliable)
> Extract the FasbootRecovery. Go to the extracted folder and run the Script "everthing" located inside. Follow through this entire script. It will take ~5-10 minutes maybe even more. This will fail when trying to flash cdt.bin, boot.img, and recovery.img. This is normal, *but everything else should finish successfully.*. You can push on from here.
> Reboot phone into Stock recovery (hold both volume buttons, then power, choose Recovery by pressing "down", then "up" to select)
> Flash the Radio.zip
> Boot into your system, run through your set-up. (you still have you're modified kernel, but everything else is stock 886)
> Run 43v3rRoot. Choose Option 2. Follow the instructions.
> Move the com.motorola.zumocast file to /preinstall/app (there may be one in there, I overwrote it anyways)(also i personally used RootExplorer to complete this step, there may be other file managers that do it, but i don't know which ones.)
> Extract the BootHack to your PC and Then run 5T0ck886 batch file from your computer, your phone will ask for SU permissions. (your phone should still be plugged in and set to USB debugging from rooting earlier.)
> Turn your phone off and boot into stock recovery DO NOT REBOOT INTO YOU SYSTEM! GO STRAIGHT TO RECOVERY ONLY!
> Flash the 5.5.893 OTA.
> Reboot your System
> Try to do a backflip, but please don't hurt your self.
> 
> Thanks to:
> realbbb
> SamuriHL
> Open1Your1Eyes0
> Vinylfreak89
> TH30RYR0M team
> essentially all the hardwork and bricking that happened in http://rootzwiki.com...ta-update-path/


After all this time being screwed up from a leak, I followed your instructions and now have 5.7.893, rooted. What a hoot! You guys keep us breathing. Thank you!


----------



## 1KDS

CellZealot said:


> Well, the big lesson here for us was to never believe what you think you already know...especially if you're stuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have realized this months ago and are very sorry we have been spreading misinformation regarding this issue and allowing ourselves to become the victims of our own certainty about several aspects of this.
> 
> I am preparing a nice dinner of crow for Christmas...Happy holidays all!


Have you guys released your method as well? Didn't see it on MDW


----------



## CellZealot

1KDS said:


> Have you guys released your method as well? Didn't see it on MDW


Coming very soon. P3Droid has scripted it so it's basically a one click to do everything including root etc.


----------



## Asrmatt

This may be a dumb question and maybe I missed it, but I have to ask. I successfully completed the steps and I believe I am on the OTA now, however if I hit "system updates" in about phone it tells me a 5.5.893 update is available. Do I want to download and install that as well? I verified my system shows as "5.5.893"


----------



## thetingster

I can confirm this works. Thank you to all that are smarter than me. I went from 5.7.893 to 5.9.901 without a problem.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr - I unbricked my phone with the RSD version! I am so FREAKING happy right now! Honestly I'd say that the RSD version is the safest, easiest way to go. No root. No dd. All done from fastboot! Yes, that's right, my phone is BACK!!! I'm going to send the warranty replacement phone back unopened. I am SO HAPPY!


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> FenixJr - I unbricked my phone with the RSD version! I am so FREAKING happy right now! Honestly I'd say that the RSD version is the safest, easiest way to go. No root. No dd. All done from fastboot! Yes, that's right, my phone is BACK!!! I'm going to send the warranty replacement phone back unopened. I am SO HAPPY!


link it. the one timmy put up? i'll edit my post so less people run into errors.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> link it. the one timmy put up? i'll edit my post so less people run into errors.


That's the one exactly yea. I'm in CWR right now restoring my stock 5.5.886 rooted image so that I can upgrade it and call it good. I'm so PSYCHED!


----------



## realbbb

SamuriHL said:


> FenixJr - I unbricked my phone with the RSD version! I am so FREAKING happy right now! Honestly I'd say that the RSD version is the safest, easiest way to go. No root. No dd. All done from fastboot! Yes, that's right, my phone is BACK!!! I'm going to send the warranty replacement phone back unopened. I am SO HAPPY!


RSD would have never got your kernel to update path.

BBB
Simply Life is Divided slowly.


----------



## SamuriHL

realbbb said:


> RSD would have never got your kernel to update path.
> 
> BBB
> Simply Life is Divided slowly.


You're saying that it won't work for those off the upgrade path? I guess I'm confused?


----------



## Lakilaulea

I can't believe this actually worked. THANK YOU!! I've searched for weeks for a way to get back on the path and couldn't find anything until I happened on this thread by chance. Again, THANK YOU so much! You rock!!


----------



## FenixJr

Asrmatt said:


> This may be a dumb question and maybe I missed it, but I have to ask. I successfully completed the steps and I believe I am on the OTA now, however if I hit "system updates" in about phone it tells me a 5.5.893 update is available. Do I want to download and install that as well? I verified my system shows as "5.5.893"


What does your radio show?


----------



## realbbb

SamuriHL said:


> You're saying that it won't work for those off the upgrade path? I guess I'm confused?


I am saying rsd application of fxz image wont allow updates of locked partitions. Meaning.. cant write boot that isnt already there. Will allow write of 55886 boot if 55886 boot already there. Wont allow 55893 if boot 55886 there. That is why everyone was stuck to begin with.

BBB
Digging for dirt.


----------



## FenixJr

realbbb said:


> I am saying rsd application of fxz image wont allow updates of locked partitions. Meaning.. cant write boot that isnt already there. Will allow write of 55886 boot if 55886 boot already there. Wont allow 55893 if boot 55886 there. That is why everyone was stuck to begin with.
> 
> BBB
> Digging for dirt.


Yeah, thats what i thought. So basically, we need to have system, preinstall, and webtop flash. Then boot into system, Root, dd the boot, and people are good to go. I'm confused how timmy's post says it can RSD everything.


----------



## CellZealot

It depends on the starting point, I believe that is what bbb is saying.

P3Droid has also created a scripted version of this and he will be posting that on MDW shortly.

There are many ways to go about it and as we get a better understanding of them, they can be tailored to specific circumstances and new builds as required.

That is the real victory here.


----------



## SamuriHL

That I would completely agree with. I'm SO glad to be up and running. Since my image is from November I'm doing all the updates and resetting up with my new launcher before I apply the update to 5.5.893. I'll nandroid again after that. But at least we have ways back now, even for my brick!


----------



## Asrmatt

FenixJr said:


> What does your radio show?


----------



## FenixJr

CellZealot said:


> It depends on the starting point, I believe that is what bbb is saying.
> 
> P3Droid has also created a scripted version of this and he will be posting that on MDW shortly.
> 
> There are many ways to go about it and as we get a better understanding of them, they can be tailored to specific circumstances and new builds as required.
> 
> That is the real victory here.


Okay, i'm trying to get the files on my laptop so i can slim this down, but maybe when he posts his, ill just ask him if i can point to it, or mirror it from this top post.


----------



## FenixJr

Asrmatt said:


>


and it asks you to upgrade to 893 when you go to system check? did you already have that downloaded? as in, does it ask you to dl and install, or just install?


----------



## Asrmatt

FenixJr said:


> and it asks you to upgrade to 893 when you go to system check? did you already have that downloaded? as in, does it ask you to dl and install, or just install?


Yes, it asked me to download and install. I did niether and now it keeps giving me a download failed message repeatedly. I tried a reboot and it will not clear. If I go to system updates it says "download in progress". I am thinking I may need to run through the process again and NOT go to the system updates this time.


----------



## FenixJr

Asrmatt said:


> Yes, it asked me to download and install. I did niether and now it keeps giving me a download failed message repeatedly. I tried a reboot and it will not clear. If I go to system updates it says "download in progress". I am thinking I may need to run through the process again and NOT go to the system updates this time.


if you plan to do it again, i'd say just wait for p3driod's scripted method. i dont think there will be any room for error in it.


----------



## iampaul

I followed the directions to the T and everything went through smoothly. I came from the Eclipse rom with the Kernel ending with 02. I got myself back on track. Thanks again. People don't say that enough anymore in this lifetime but your hard work is appreciated. I will donate money once I get paid next week. Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year. You made my Christmas.


----------



## rduckwor

Guys:

Haven't yet had time to run this process, but just wanted to say thanks to all who plugged away at this and KNEW it could be licked.

Wish I had your Android smarts, but since I don't I'm glad you are here.

Thanks again,

RMD


----------



## moosc

so im reading this i see few differnt threads on this and p3 doing a script. so should i wait or just try this?


----------



## SonicJoe

moosc said:


> so im reading this i see few differnt threads on this and p3 doing a script. so should i wait or just try this?


Up to you. I had no probs, and I'm barely above noob. But if you're in no hurry, wait for P3.


----------



## dxbill

Help me please somebody!

I followed all of the steps in this method, with the exception of step #9 never asked me for SU permission.

I think I may have bricked my phone









It will only boot into AP Fastboot.

I get the following on my screen:

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable

Invalid CG Version (CC: cdt)
Invalid CG Version (CC: cdt)

My phone wont do anything else!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

What build are you coming from?


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> What build are you coming from?


I had the OTA update & then installed that mystery update then tried to root & thats when this whole thing started.

It has not been working since last night, ive been trying to figure out how to fix it all day.

I was able to install the version in this method. 5.5.886

I think my screw up is that I was never asked for SU permission in step#9


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Can you flash anything or does it say cdt is needed first?


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> Can you flash anything or does it say cdt is needed first?


I have not tried to flash anything else. Scared!

There is nothing on my screen that says "cdt is needed first"


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Try flashing something. And let me know.


----------



## SaddleTramp

alastrionia said:


> Success!!! partially, LOL
> 
> took me some digging to do this
> but I had to pull the cdt.bin from the 5.9.901 OTA
> 
> flashed that and just that, it took, didn't fail
> 
> phones booting back up right now so gonna see what if anything happened
> 
> edit = very scary moment there
> I must have my phone or the wife will kill me, hehe


I was in the same boat, pulling the cdt.bin file out of 5.9.901 did the trick! thanks!


----------



## dxbill

SaddleTramp said:


> I was in the same boat, pulling the cdt.bin file out of 5.9.901 did the trick! thanks!


I dont have a clue how to do this or where to put the file on my phone. Please help!


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> Try flashing something. And let me know.


How would I go about flashing something when I cannot boot into Fastboot or will it doit where I am at now?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

And if you can't flash anything, your going to have to dig threw your update zips (since i'm not quite sure which update you took) and extract the cdt.bin file from them and fastboot them till one takes.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

You should only get a cdt failure if you've done the 901 update. The 5.5.893 update will not overwrite it.


----------



## dxbill

dxbill said:


> I dont have a clue how to do this or where to put the file on my phone. Please help!


Okay I think I have the cdt.bin file, how & where do I put it on my phone?

Actually I think my cdt file is from 893


----------



## Timmy10shoes

And your in fastboot if your getting that error.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

You need to fastboot it. You have fastboot or moto-fastboot on your pc?


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> You need to fastboot it. You have fastboot or moto-fastboot on your pc?


Yes trying moto-fastboot now


----------



## dxbill

dxbill said:


> Yes trying moto-fastboot now


Everything is failing!


----------



## SaddleTramp

dxbill said:


> I dont have a clue how to do this or where to put the file on my phone. Please help!


I pulled the cdt.bin file out of the 5.9.901 update zip (Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip) file that I used to update to 5.9.901, then drop that into fastboot recovery folder on you PC (there is a cdt.bin file in there already, I renamed it to cdt.bak first) Then just rerun the everything.bat file and all is right with the world again.


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> You should only get a cdt failure if you've done the 901 update. The 5.5.893 update will not overwrite it.


Last night I installed the 901 update & then tried to root.


----------



## dxbill

SaddleTramp said:


> I pulled the cdt.bin file out of the 5.9.901 update zip (Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip) file that I used to update to 5.9.901, then drop that into fastboot recovery folder on you PC (there is a cdt.bin file in there already, I renamed it to cdt.bak first) Then just rerun the everything.bat file and all is right with the world again.


Trying this now


----------



## dxbill

Since everything is failing can I just stop it or still go through the motions?


----------



## realbbb

dxbill said:


> Last night I installed the 901 update & then tried to root.


Does zerg method work on unrooted 901?

BBB
The trees are growing.


----------



## realbbb

dxbill said:


> Since everything is failing can I just stop it or still go through the motions?


Please be more clear. Don't know how things are failing. Pretty hard to stop a phone from being able to fastboot.

BBB
Something for everything.


----------



## dxbill

Not good day! Laptop has locked up me while doing the fastboot. Going to have to restart :-(

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dxbill

realbbb said:


> Please be more clear. Don't know how things are failing. Pretty hard to stop a phone from being able to fastboot.
> 
> BBB
> Something for everything.


While doing the motofastboot on my laptop screen it was showing failure for every step.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dxbill

I have rebboted and did the cdt file swap & now it seems to be flashing. No errors yet.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dxbill

Once this is done what's next? And thank you so much for helping.....

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dxbill

Its almost finish with the moto-fastboot, do I need to do the other steps again or am I done?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dxbill

dxbill said:


> Its almost finish with the moto-fastboot, do I need to do the other steps again or am I done?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Its done and appears to have been successful!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

realbbb said:


> Please be more clear. Don't know how things are failing. Pretty hard to stop a phone from being able to fastboot.
> 
> BBB
> Something for everything.


if the cdt.bin fails, nothing can be flashed until the cdt failure is fixed.


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> if the cdt.bin fails, nothing can be flashed until the cdt failure is fixed.


I did not fail! Do I need to the other steps again? I'm not budging till I get some of your expert advice...

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

dxbill said:


> I have rebboted and did the cdt file swap & now it seems to be flashing. No errors yet.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


 keep that .901 cdt.bin file. When you flash 5.5.893 in recover. After its done, you will be thrown into fastboot with the same failure.


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> keep that .901 cdt.bin file. When you flash 5.5.893 in recover. After its done, you will be thrown into fastboot with the same failure.


So do this next?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

dxbill said:


> So do this next?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Do this http://www.mediafire...2wj34xr3gloef3d if your not sure how to get out of flashing jams.


----------



## dxbill

Timmy10shoes said:


> Do this http://www.mediafire...2wj34xr3gloef3d if your not sure how to get out of flashing jams.


Im real sorry but still confused.

Do I need to follow the rest of the steps again in this procedure? It seems to me that I would.

And if I do will I get that CDT failure again? How do I avoid that if so?

It seems like I would have to replace that CDT file. Correct?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

dxbill said:


> Im real sorry but still confused.
> 
> Do I need to follow the rest of the steps again in this procedure? It seems to me that I would.
> 
> And if I do will I get that CDT failure again? How do I avoid that if so?
> 
> It seems like I would have to replace that CDT file. Correct?


 I'm not sure of all the previous steps you did. So i can't answer that question. But unless you flash the .901 update in recovery, all others will fail after the update is concluded, which will put you in fastboot with a cdt failure. And as far as i can tell, the .901 cdt.bin, is the only one that will actually flash. If the .901 update has never been flashed, there will be no cdt failure issue. BUT, everything will be in place after you flash the cdt.bin and reboot.


----------



## dxbill

FenixJr said:


> I don't wish to take credit for this. All I have done is essentially laid out the steps and collected the files from many people listed on the bottom of this post.
> 
> *This should get you from ANY kernel and system to the 5.5.893 OTA.*
> 
> *There is currently a method being scripted by P3droid to do this. If you haven't started, I suggest waiting for this release. It will make it extremely smooth for you.*
> 
> *A few users have reported problems while claiming to have followed the steps, but at this point we believe 0 people have gotten to an unrecoverable bricked state.*
> 
> *What you will need:*
> *Moto-Fastboot + stock files and Fastboot Script
> 5.5.893 OTA (put this somewhere on you SD-ext)
> Boot Hack
> Radio.zip **(put this somewhere on you SD-ext)*
> *43v3rRoot*
> 
> Install whichever of these for your system if you haven't yet:
> *Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit)
> Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)*
> 
> *Make sure you have a charged battery before you begin! You don't want it to lose power when flashing in Fastboot.*
> Boot phone into Fastboot(hold volume down+power, release power then volume)
> Connect Phone to Computer USB (back ports are more reliable)
> Extract the FasbootRecovery. Go to the extracted folder and run the Script "everthing" located inside. Follow through this entire script. It will take ~5-10 minutes maybe even more. This will fail when trying to flash cdt.bin, boot.img, and recovery.img. This is normal, *but everything else should finish successfully.*. You can push on from here.
> Reboot phone into Stock recovery (hold both volume buttons, then power, choose Recovery by pressing "down", then "up" to select)
> Flash the Radio.zip
> Boot into your system, run through your set-up. (you still have you're modified kernel, but everything else is stock 886)
> Run 43v3rRoot. Choose Option 2. Follow the instructions.
> Verify Root. You need to make sure you have root, that way the next step can prompt you for SU permissions.
> Extract the BootHack to your PC and Then run 5T0ck886 batch file from your computer, your phone will ask for SU permissions. (your phone should still be plugged in and set to USB debugging from rooting earlier.)
> Turn your phone off and boot into stock recovery DO NOT REBOOT INTO YOU SYSTEM! GO STRAIGHT TO RECOVERY ONLY!
> Flash the 5.5.893 OTA.
> Reboot your System
> Try to do a backflip, but please don't hurt your self.
> 
> Thanks to:
> realbbb
> SamuriHL
> Open1Your1Eyes0
> Vinylfreak89
> TH30RYR0M team
> CellZealot
> P3droid
> essentially all the hardwork and bricking that happened in http://rootzwiki.com...ta-update-path/


I have done up to including step #5!


----------



## bendrum30

This is the best Christmas present ever. Thank you all so much for your hard work!! Ran very smoothly. Very simple and clear instructions for such a complicated issue. THANK YOU


----------



## Asrmatt

FenixJr said:


> if you plan to do it again, i'd say just wait for p3driod's scripted method. i dont think there will be any room for error in it.


I found another thread with a script that was able to fix it for me. I am a believer that all Bionics are not created equal and this was just a fluke with mine. I really have to thank you for your hard work on this though. You and whomever else was involved really put me on the correct path to getting back on the upgrade path. Do you have a donate link? I think your work deserves to have a bit of payback from those of us in the community that feel it is deemed. It is Christmas Eve after all!!


----------



## sgregory111

I am sorry but this is a bunch of bull......

I thought these steps were going to be easy. I got through step 12 fine, but I can not seem to get step 13 to work no matter how much I try. I am going to have to change step 13 to a happy dance.

That seems to work and I am on the OTA path, for at least a few minutes.


----------



## Ravaloft

Well, I'll be a monkeys bare assed uncle.

Looks like I had success also, and my skill is just above newb (I am technologically savvy, but new to Android).

Correct as far as I can tell...


----------



## lxadoz104

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ATTEMPT THIS AFTER YOU ALREADY INSTALLED THE 901 UPDATE,

After stock recovery of the 893 OTA, take a copy of the CDT.BIN for 901, copy it into the fast recovery folder that you did as the first step (after renaming the existing CDT.BIN file) and then create a copy of the everything script where it and delete all the commands after the CDT.BIN load, pause.

This should keep you from having the CDT Fastboot error.


----------



## Tsophika

I have to say thank you to all involved! After getting the 5.7 leak, then switching to ICS4bionic, I've wanted to get back to stock to follow along with the official updates. I know it's a downgrade from 5.7, but I like knowing that I'm on the current path.


----------



## lsdozer

This might be a silly question, but couldnt I just use DHackers forever root to easily return to 886, then follow the rest of the instructions and update to .901?


----------



## jecki

I've been trying to download the first 3 files for the last 2 days and cannot get the downloads to start. What's the deal?


----------



## SonicJoe

lsdozer said:


> This might be a silly question, but couldnt I just use DHackers forever root to easily return to 886, then follow the rest of the instructions and update to .901?


No. The update fails the kernel check, which is why we need to jump through these hoops.


----------



## lsdozer

SonicJoe said:


> No. The update fails the kernel check, which is why we need to jump through these hoops.


Ah, I see. thanks for the quick response!


----------



## jecki

does anyone have a working link to the first three files?


----------



## Gert_B_Frobe

FYI, there is supposed to be a "one-click" method coming very shortly. Check out P3Droid on Twitter.


----------



## BBEvolution

P3's 1 click is out grab it at MDW


----------



## SonicJoe

One click is now available at MDW.

Edit: Oops, didn't see BBEvolution's post


----------



## vinylfreak89

thanks for doing this write up. I find it interesting that recovery will flash anything so long as its signed even if it could brick the phone (cdt.bin)...btw, even if you have validation failures, there is still a way to boot. I think its called BP mode. no longer have access to the bionic so I'm not exactly sure. If someone can screenshot your fastboot screen I can tell you for sure.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

vinylfreak89 said:


> thanks for doing this write up. I find it interesting that recovery will flash anything so long as its signed even if it could brick the phone (cdt.bin)...btw, even if you have validation failures, there is still a way to boot. I think its called BP mode. no longer have access to the bionic so I'm not exactly sure. If someone can screenshot your fastboot screen I can tell you for sure.


I believe the only reason the update still flashes is that the cdt.bin is the last thing to be flashed.


----------



## SaddleTramp

lxadoz104 said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ATTEMPT THIS AFTER YOU ALREADY INSTALLED THE 901 UPDATE,
> 
> After stock recovery of the 893 OTA, take a copy of the CDT.BIN for 901, copy it into the fast recovery folder that you did as the first step (after renaming the existing CDT.BIN file) and then create a copy of the everything script where it and delete all the commands after the CDT.BIN load, pause.
> 
> This should keep you from having the CDT Fastboot error.


I can verify this works, reflashed cdt.bin at step 11.5. Simple solution thanks.


----------



## realbbb

BBEvolution said:


> P3's 1 click is out grab it at MDW


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/BPS_fix.rar

Above is a fix for keeping root through p3's process.

Includes updated su binary's and latest zergrush.

fyi - this method will throw cdt.bin issues if previously on 59901 and you stop at 55893.
included cdt.bin from 901 (named cdt.901). If getting a CG error on cdt.bin, run "moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.901".

boot CG errors are usaully because 886 boot file was successful. Start stock recovery and apply 55893 and 59901 updates.

other CG errors, try starting the batch over.

BBB
Trying of Dying.


----------



## LDubs

So do we just run this script instead of p3's?

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## BBEvolution

realbbb said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...236/BPS_fix.rar
> 
> Above is a fix for keeping root through p3's process.
> 
> Includes updated su binary's and latest zergrush.
> 
> fyi - this method will throw cdt.bin issues if previously on 59901 and you stop at 55893.
> included cdt.bin from 901 (named cdt.901). If getting a CG error on cdt.bin, run "moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.901".
> 
> boot CG errors are usaully because 886 boot file was successful. Start stock recovery and apply 55893 and 59901 updates.
> 
> other CG errors, try starting the batch over.
> 
> BBB
> Trying of Dying.


I have already run the 1click an lost root, dont know why? Will this file return root and if so what is the proper procedure for install!!!! Thanks


----------



## SamuriHL

realbbb said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...236/BPS_fix.rar
> 
> Above is a fix for keeping root through p3's process.
> 
> Includes updated su binary's and latest zergrush.
> 
> fyi - this method will throw cdt.bin issues if previously on 59901 and you stop at 55893.
> included cdt.bin from 901 (named cdt.901). If getting a CG error on cdt.bin, run "moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.901".
> 
> boot CG errors are usaully because 886 boot file was successful. Start stock recovery and apply 55893 and 59901 updates.
> 
> other CG errors, try starting the batch over.
> 
> BBB
> Trying of Dying.


Nice one. Thanks!!


----------



## realbbb

BBEvolution said:


> I have already run the 1click an lost root, dont know why? Will this file return root and if so what is the proper procedure for install!!!! Thanks


extract the rar into p3's folder (overwrite). have your phone booted into the phone with usb dev enabled. start runmebbb.bat

BBB
Nothing for Thanks.


----------



## Underwater Mike

Tried the steps in the OP again after copying over these new files, and it doesn't give me back root. Any ideas where I might be going wrong?



realbbb said:


> extract the rar into p3's folder (overwrite). have your phone booted into the phone with usb dev enabled. start runmebbb.bat
> 
> BBB
> Nothing for Thanks.


----------



## Underwater Mike

Follow-up: I know that if this is successful, the system info will read 5.5.893. But how do we tell if the correct radio version is installed? Which bit of the "About phone" info is that?


----------



## realbbb

Underwater Mike said:


> Follow-up: I know that if this is successful, the system info will read 5.5.893. But how do we tell if the correct radio version is installed? Which bit of the "About phone" info is that?


You follw p3's method you will have 59901.

worst case you will need to manually flash some addtional files to recovery from issues. hence my additional package for p3 method.

BBB
Sit and Trip.


----------



## connor3485

i did all these steps, and when i boot my phone, it says ap fastboot failure, invalid cg version (cg: boot)

any tips?


----------



## Underwater Mike

realbbb said:


> You follw p3's method you will have 59901.
> 
> worst case you will need to manually flash some addtional files to recovery from issues. hence my additional package for p3 method.


I understand that, for the system. Isn't there some other string that identifies the radio version?


----------



## SamuriHL

Underwater Mike said:


> I understand that, for the system. Isn't there some other string that identifies the radio version?


Look in about phone at the Baseband version.


----------



## connor3485

is there anyway to make a boot.zip that fixes the boot.img file like the radio file? i'm in desperate need of that. i tried making my own but fails at signature verification.

edit:
i'm working on my own zip right now...and im working on making a sha-1 digest for boot.img. i've found the sha1 code for it, but its format doesnt look right.

the sha1 i created was a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19dc9d6430deb12
the update-binary sha1-digest is eon0B5IYbkAfbDZ7XZ4gvJsQClA=

see the difference?


----------



## Chahsewbow

is there an advantage using this method instead of using R3l3as3dRoot to go back to .883, then flashing just the .893 update -> .901 OTA?


----------



## lxadoz104

I am a slightly serious issue...

I am running Kin3tx now on top of this with Safestrap. My issue is this:

Webtop Connector is greyed out under Manage Applications. Which means I cannot connect to my laptop dock!

Any idea on how to fix this without doing a completely doing a reinstall.


----------



## CellZealot

lxadoz104 said:


> I am a slightly serious issue...
> 
> I am running Kin3tx now on top of this with Safestrap. My issue is this:
> 
> Webtop Connector is greyed out under Manage Applications. Which means I cannot connect to my laptop dock!
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this without doing a completely doing a reinstall.


From what I have read, webtop doesn't work on all custom ROMs, but I could be wrong as I don't run any of them.

I have the webtop for any HDMI hack with webuntu mods running on mine after updating to 5.9.901 and everything seems to work.
I use a BT KB and mouse with my Sony 32" HDTV and don't have a lapdock.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

How do we get our hands on the webuntu mod?


----------



## King Howie

i was forever rooted on 5.7.894, running Kin3tx pur3 ic3 and took a stab at p3droid's 1 click method to get onto the update path. the script ran fine, and i updated to .893 and then .901. after flashing the .901 update, i rebooted the phone. it booted normally, but i have no data (neither 3G nor LTE), and i lost root. the OP indicates that if you are rooted, it will fail, and not to worry about it. i found i didn't have the superuser.apk in the app drawer, so i downloaded it from the market. when i attempted to open it, it force closed.

i'm not sure how to attack my issues. i am thinking i may go into recovery and re-flash the .893 update, attempting to regain root via DHacker's tool and then re-flashing the .901 update. does this sound like a solid plan?


----------



## BigYetti

Worked like a charm... thank you very much for all the hard work...


----------



## lxadoz104

CellZealot said:


> From what I have read, webtop doesn't work on all custom ROMs, but I could be wrong as I don't run any of them.
> 
> I have the webtop for any HDMI hack with webuntu mods running on mine after updating to 5.9.901 and everything seems to work.
> I use a BT KB and mouse with my Sony 32" HDTV and don't have a lapdock.


Webtop worked on Kin3tx before 901. I didn't start having problems until I attempted to get on 901 - and had to start doing all this recovery stuff since the cdt.bin is now 901. I think Safestrap caused my problem.

I'm attempting to use the 1 Click method to restore, since I lost root in the process of trouble shootiing.

At this point - I'm just trying to get 901 rooted with webtop and webtop connector. (I own the laptop dock so I really don't want to waste the device...primary reason I'm on Moto Droid versus selling it and going to Nexus.

Anyone dealing with the same issue or similar, please let me know what you might suggest I do.


----------



## SaddleTramp

lxadoz104 said:


> Webtop worked on Kin3tx before 901. I didn't start having problems until I attempted to get on 901 - and had to start doing all this recovery stuff since the cdt.bin is now 901. I think Safestrap caused my problem.
> 
> I'm attempting to use the 1 Click method to restore, since I lost root in the process of trouble shootiing.
> 
> At this point - I'm just trying to get 901 rooted with webtop and webtop connector. (I own the laptop dock so I really don't want to waste the device...primary reason I'm on Moto Droid versus selling it and going to Nexus.
> 
> Anyone dealing with the same issue or similar, please let me know what you might suggest I do.


I was on Kin3tx 5.7.894, now I am running Webtop w/Lapdock running on stock/rooted 5.9.901. Everything is running so well I have been refraining from Flashing the 901 Kin3tx. I did the multistep moto-flashboot method(op), to get to where I am now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack

Thanks for this.


----------



## dlrtyblrdz

I apologize if this question has been asked, i did not want to go through the 22 pages.

I am currently on 5.7.893.xt875 - non rooted.

Before I go through these steps I just want to verify this.

When I am done I will be on 5.5.893 OTA/unrooted. Is this correct? I do not want my phone rooted, i just want to get on the standard upgrade path.

Then i could go through the standard upgrade process and get on 5.9.901

Thank you

Jon


----------



## Underwater Mike

dlrtyblrdz said:


> I apologize if this question has been asked, i did not want to go through the 22 pages.


Really, I would suggest reading through the entire thread. You will find the answer to your question as well as a lot of useful corollary information.


----------



## FenixJr

King Howie said:


> i was forever rooted on 5.7.894, running Kin3tx pur3 ic3 and took a stab at p3droid's 1 click method to get onto the update path. the script ran fine, and i updated to .893 and then .901. after flashing the .901 update, i rebooted the phone. it booted normally, but i have no data (neither 3G nor LTE), and i lost root. the OP indicates that if you are rooted, it will fail, and not to worry about it. i found i didn't have the superuser.apk in the app drawer, so i downloaded it from the market. when i attempted to open it, it force closed.
> 
> i'm not sure how to attack my issues. i am thinking i may go into recovery and re-flash the .893 update, attempting to regain root via DHacker's tool and then re-flashing the .901 update. does this sound like a solid plan?


Run through the recovery again, then look in to the thread about custom ROM radios working on 901 and I think on the second page you can find a flashable file to stock kin3tx

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thetingster

Well, just for the hell of it I used this method last night to go from rooted/901 back to stock 886 and then back to rooted/901 no issues. ; -)


----------



## jowaldo

I have tried this method multiple times, and p3's 1 click method. Every time I try to boot on Step 6. I get to the part where it says "touch the android to continue", then (when I think the radio is trying to connect) it suddenly reboots, then just bootloops over and over and will never get that far again.

I was on .901 and tried to flashed the patched liberty rom, and have not been able to get a stable bootable phone since... been working on it two days straight... no luck... any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## jowaldo

jowaldo said:


> I have tried this method multiple times, and p3's 1 click method. Every time I try to boot on Step 6. I get to the part where it says "touch the android to continue", then (when I think the radio is trying to connect) it suddenly reboots, then just bootloops over and over and will never get that far again.
> 
> I was on .901 and tried to flashed the patched liberty rom, and have not been able to get a stable bootable phone since... been working on it two days straight... no luck... any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Think I may have figured this one out... After flashing so many times, I had to do the spliced USB power cable trick since my battery was basically dead. When connecting those cables directly, the phone would turn on and fastboot would say "battery ok" so i figured all was good. Come to find out when the phone actually tried to boot into android though, it didn't like that. I ended up giving up, disconnecting the wires, and put the battery back in. Gave it one more shot, and the tiny bit of charge on the batteries got it booted up, and now plugged into the charger normally.. and all is good so far... so frustrating!!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

jowaldo said:


> I have tried this method multiple times, and p3's 1 click method. Every time I try to boot on Step 6. I get to the part where it says "touch the android to continue", then (when I think the radio is trying to connect) it suddenly reboots, then just bootloops over and over and will never get that far again.
> 
> I was on .901 and tried to flashed the patched liberty rom, and have not been able to get a stable bootable phone since... been working on it two days straight... no luck... any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13105-a-easier-way-back-to-the-update-path/


----------



## ez2remember

I keep trying to forever root on step 7, and it keeps telling me the same thing: " 'adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command "

I was coming from non-rooted 901, and followed each step very carefully. Im on stock 886, but can't gain root access, and I can't update.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## Pope Mobile

Okay I'm really lost on this one. I've tried this method, the one click method and RSD lite. None of them work, My phone always sits in fastboot with:

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB Connected

Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)
Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)

I know that this is supposed fail when trying to flash cdt.bin, boot.img, and recovery.img, but everything else fails as well. Everything comes back telling me to flash cdt.bin. The phone reboots back to the fastboot screen reading the same as above after it tries to flash cdt.bin.
One click brings back nothing but failures, just as when I try doing it manually, but it seems to think everything worked fine.
RSD lite fails on the first file it tries to flash.

If I'm screwed in terms of the phone being unrecoverable, hopefully I can talk Best Buy into taking the phone back. I got it less than a week ago, and this happened when I tried to install an update my phone prompted me for (after rooting it and such *cough*). That or I hopefully use the insurance policy. I'd be out $100, but it's better than buying a brand new phone.


----------



## z28nck33

Pope Mobile said:


> Okay I'm really lost on this one. I've tried this method, the one click method and RSD lite. None of them work, My phone always sits in fastboot with:
> 
> AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)
> 0A.61
> 
> Battery OK
> OK to Program
> Transfer Mode:
> USB Connected
> 
> Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)
> Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)
> 
> I know that this is supposed fail when trying to flash cdt.bin, boot.img, and recovery.img, but everything else fails as well. Everything comes back telling me to flash cdt.bin. The phone reboots back to the fastboot screen reading the same as above after it tries to flash cdt.bin.
> One click brings back nothing but failures, just as when I try doing it manually, but it seems to think everything worked fine.
> RSD lite fails on the first file it tries to flash.
> 
> If I'm screwed in terms of the phone being unrecoverable, hopefully I can talk Best Buy into taking the phone back. I got it less than a week ago, and this happened when I tried to install an update my phone prompted me for (after rooting it and such *cough*). That or I hopefully use the insurance policy. I'd be out $100, but it's better than buying a brand new phone.


Are you coming from 901?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Pope Mobile

No. I was coming from stock and rooted it, did the 4ever root then installed the 893 update.

E: Finally fixed it http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14242-fix-bionic-boot-failure-cdt-failure/ worked


----------



## jc332986

Once on the 901 will the phone keep the 901 radio after going through this process? How can you tell what radio version you have?


----------

